# Replacing Hole Hawg Cable



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My last boss told me to throw out an ancient Hole Hawg. So I threw it out in the bed of my pick up. I've since used it on all my repipes at my new job until yesterday. The power cable is shot and I just wrapped it with electrical tape, putting off the repair. Anyone ever replace their own? Parts are only about $20. Much cheaper than a new drill and the older ones are more robust than the new ones.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JK949 said:


> My last boss told me to throw out an ancient Hole Hawg. So I threw it out in the bed of my pick up. I've since used it on all my repipes at my new job until yesterday. The power cable is shot and I just wrapped it with electrical tape, putting off the repair. Anyone ever replace their own? Parts are only about $20. Much cheaper than a new drill and the older ones are more robust than the new ones.


Unless I'm missing something, that is a pretty standard repair we use to do in the field all of the time.

Mark


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I repair my stuff all the time. Cords, Switches or brushes tend to be at the top of the repair list.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell I just slice the cable and watch out for OSHA !!! Lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I admitt I have a few Osha dodger cords.:shutup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

How many circular saws has everyone seen with a 3 inch cord on site? Haha


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Took care of it today during my re-pipe. I was glade to see enough space in the handle for the small wire nuts I used to splice everything together. I'll probably be replacing the brushes next.:thumbsup:


----------

